# AVR EQ before BFD EQ?



## follz (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey all

I've probably skipped over some vital information in the help files, but I was wondering what people do who use AVRs with advanced auto EQ features with their subs and also a BFD device?

I ask because I'm wondering about what EQ'ing with YPAO will do with my subs before REW measurements and subsequent BFD EQ'ing. Will it sully the measurements, or does the basic YPAO version not EQ the sub, only level match it/them to the mains?

If YPAO doesn't apply any EQ, would it be simply be best to let it do it's thing and then do REW measurements and then EQ? If not, would manually setting everything up be just as optimal?

Thanks for any help.

PS- Can any one point me to an informative thread about measuring the optimal crossover/distance setting of the subs + mains with REW? Cheers


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey follz, I have heard it done both ways. I think it makes more sense to run the avr eq after sub eq as a kind of final smoothing of response. But I have no experience with ypao. If I ever rerun audyssey, that is the approach I will take, but I have found I prefer the sound with audyssey off. Ymmv.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

In the past I've done the EQing after running Audyssey... Audyssey gets you part way there -- but I found that I really loved a house curve......... And if I did the curve first, then ran Auddysey, it would screw it up.

I'd probably do the Room EQing (YPAO, etc) then EQ to what you want.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

In my experience on how things affect each other. AVR EQ first so it can smooth the response first then BFD EQ. Do the other way around and Audyssey has a tendency to undo some your BFD EQ'ing.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

follz said:


> Hey all
> 
> I've probably skipped over some vital information in the help files, but I was wondering what people do who use AVRs with advanced auto EQ features with their subs and also a BFD device?
> 
> ...


Unless you have an RX-A2000/2010 or A3000/3010, YPAO is NOT applying EQ to your sub. I have an A1000 and it does NOT EQ my sub (it does set levels for it). I use an Anti-mode 8033 for my sub (which is a more sophisticated sub EQ than anything on offer from Yamaha anyway).


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I would run YAPO and then REW to see what adjustments and tweaks you want to make with BFD. Basic YAPO is more of a "setup" program than an advanced EQ like Audyssey XT/XT32 and the YAPO on the top-of-the-line Yamaha products. With REW you can even use it to manually adjust the YAPO parametric EQ of the non-subwoofer speakers along with setting up the BFD on your sub(s). Have fun!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I may as well play the curmudgeon and ask...seeing as how common this same question is asked...

What are you folks doing to the bass response that you feel that you need SO much_ EQ_/processing?


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

SAC said:


> What are you folks doing to the bass response that you feel that you need SO much_ EQ_/processing?


Hello SAC. Its not that we need "SO much EQ/processing", but (varying amounts of) subwoofer EQ/Processing can be beneficial in almost every room. Ideally room treatments (absorption/diffusion etc.), ideal speaker/sub and seating placement through measurement and testing, and multiple subwoofer locations (2-4) would be implemented first. For most of us all of this is not possible, but we can implement a nice EQ/signal processor. With the EQ and measurement equipment we can smooth out peaks and valleys in frequency response caused by room modes and properly adjust the transition from sub to main speakers. Pretty much we shape the room frequency response to minimize room/sound interference issues and also set to our individual sonic preferences.

When you get your sub(s) properly dialed in (aka EQ/Processed) something special happens where they sonically disappear and blend in with the rest of the system. Sub/mid/upper bass levels become consistent and seamless, independently and during transitions. 

Hope this helps shed a little light on why we "_Do What We Do_" 


Cheers, Joe


----------

